# Hip/Pelvis Problem



## KenpoTess (Jun 12, 2002)

Ok, I have no idea what happened .. I sparred last night and nothing out of the ordinary.. I didn't throw many kicks  as I was working on hand techniques.  This morning I got up as usual with no indication of what was to come.  Seig got home from work and I was helping hold one dog as he brought one back in the house.  Suddenly my right hip/femur area gave out.. sending pins & needles down my leg.. Being a nurse I understand the possibilites but I am a terrible patient.  I have had no back pain in over a year and this  hip thing concerns me.. Plus I have no insurance and am not about to run to the docs for every problem.  I'm ok sitting in a chair..no pain.. then I try to stand up.. and am fine for a couple of steps.. then it gives out again.. I can stand on my leg ok.. it's trying to walk then it ..'grabs' and I have to sit right back down.  Glad I have a pair of crutches here.  Anybody else have such a thing?

Thanks 
Tess


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 12, 2002)

Tess, this isn't just a problem, its a big problem. if it was just a sprain/strain, it wouldn't be giving out like that, it'd just hurt.  

hie thyself to thy physician forthwith!

best of luck.

-N-


----------



## theneuhauser (Jun 15, 2002)

hey, is it feeling better now?

dont hold out-if you havent seen a doctor yet.


----------



## theneuhauser (Jun 15, 2002)

oh yeah, btw

is it the femoral nerve thats piching?

its pretty common for martial artists to have periformis muscles that tighten up or injure, causing the nerves in the thigh to freak, out. a good proffessional massage could fix this.

also, the iliopsoas muscle(probably misspelled) can pull your low back out of alignment. its an uncomfortable massage, but it works great for low back and hip pain. there are also just a few very effective stretches for that.


----------



## sweeper (Jun 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *Tess, this isn't just a problem, its a big problem. if it was just a sprain/strain, it wouldn't be giving out like that, it'd just hurt.*



that's not nessisaraly true..  I had a bad sprain playing soccer and I had to wear an ancle brace because my ancle would give out when I was standing and I would just fall over..  had to wear it for over a month. I guess what happened was I sprained some fo the stabaliser tendons on the side of my foot, since they were dammaged when to much force was applied to them they would give out (or rather the muscles) and I would go down.

but of course if that happened you would deffenatly know it when it happened..  sounds to me like you got a pinched nerve with the pins and needles thing..  but I don't think there are an MDs on the board..  being a nurse you are probably better off to diagnose the problem..  but I would remind you that a relativly minor problem can become a relativly major problem when not attended to.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 17, 2002)

Thanks for  the replies   I R.I.C.E.D and used crutches for a few days and all is well.. just one of those things~!! Most likely now that I'm pain-free and able to think coherently it was a slight dislocation pinching the nerve.. I did some mild stretching.. and felt 'it' pop.. it alleviated 80% of the problem... and a few more days of rest took care of all ~! ) Again, Thanks for all~! 
ohh.. *claps hands gleefully,.,back to class tonight. *yes I'll still take it easy )

Tess


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 17, 2002)

Glad to hear you're feeling better.


----------



## Yari (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *I did some mild stretching.. and felt 'it' pop.. it alleviated 80% of the problem... and a few more days of rest took care of all ~! )
> 
> Tess *



I would take it to a doctor. If it pops, it isn't a nerve that's picnhed by a muscle.  When things pop, it's either a muscle pulling in a wrong direction, or a bone that's moveing incorrectly. And I'm not thinking of popping fingers and the like.

There is a possebility that this might happen again, and therefor you should get an ekspert to look at it. Next time it happens your going to be older, and one day your going to be to old to get back in "shape" by yourself. If there is anything you can do now to prevent that, I would say 'take it'.


/Yari


----------



## sweeper (Jun 17, 2002)

well a partial dislocation of the hip koint could pinch a nerve..


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 23, 2002)

Thanks for the comments and ideas.. I've been offline the last week as our DSL was having issues getting hooked up.  But all is well and now with a router it's working great   My symptoms are gone and with my history off a tilted pelvis from a car accident.. I think maybe my ligaments were just too loose that evening for the kicks and techniques I was doing.  I am taking it easy and trying some new stretching exercises.  Now if I could only get my jammed fingers back in order I would be Sooo happy ~!!

Tess


----------

